# The Gin & Tonic Thread, explained.



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

I wanted to make a thread to share with you my thoughts and ideas about pairing gin and tonic with cigars.

OK, lets get started. I have been a G&T drinker for several years... all throughout college, and even beforehand. I have experimented with 20 or so different Gins and various levels of (what we will call) "Lime doctoring".

Now guys, bear with me and hear me out. I am experienced with this and these are my findings, my opinions... what i'm about to discuss might be taken as Sacrelegous (sp.) but please trust me.

We will have two parts... 
1. the drink itself
2. the pairing



1. the Drink

The drink itself (or at least i have found) isn't about the most expensive Gin, it;s about the gin that tickles your fancy. Tanquery is terrible, i hate this Gin. Bombay is superb, but too expensive for my "just out of college" budget. Beefeater is amazing (especially for the pricetag)... but i always find myself resorting back to Seagrams. Lately i've been buying the lime twisted version and its been remarkable.

The Key to making a good G&T is to get your perfect "Lime doctoring" dialed in. Do you need alot? or just a little. I like alot, i mean ALOT! I use the lime twisted hin and i add even more lime afterwards.... While i have you on the subject... I used ot go to the trouble of buyign real limes and cutting/using them... But one wintery night in desperation i had to use lime juice (the kind that comes in a little limeshaped bottle) and i've stuck with it ever-since.


I usually grab a pintglass, fill it 1/3 up with ice, pour 2.5 shots of lime twist Gin into it, Squeeze the limejuice HARD for about 2-3 seconds (half ounce).. and then top it off with diet tonic water. 

^^^ I swear, if you DO NOT end up liking this drink, i will make it up to you.



2. The Marraige

Pairing a "Bobby's G&T" with a fine cigar has led me to the promise land of "how this plays off of that".... The Gin and tonic with it's overload of lime is the perfect compliment to a maduro wrapper cigar. I really cannot describe it or go into detaisl because i cant pinpoint it, but it is such a pleasureful combo.

I have smoked about 10 cigars with G&T and they have all hightened the experience.


Thank you!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I am a big G&T fan as well. I prefer using normal gin and adding fresh lime. Fresh lime isn't as sweat as "bottled" lime and helps to add a more rich flavor to the drink when paired with the juniper. :2


----------



## totallytentative (Oct 4, 2008)

I also like gin & tonic once in a while. I always keep some tonic water in the fridge. I am finishing off a bottle of Plymouth which I liked and next up I'll be switching to Tanqueray (sorry  ). I had Tanqueray once in a Martini once and it got my attention how it seemed to have a juicier zestiness compared to the Gordon's the restaurant usually used.

I tend to like a small amount of lime. Just enough to add some tang and lime taste but not compete too much with the gin flavours.

I hadn't thought to try it with a cigar.... it's the wrong weather for it altogether but maybe if it's sunny out I'll make myself a nice tall glass and see how it goes! :ss

I don't know if there's been a change recently or if I'm just more comfortable ordering such things, but about 10+ years ago I used to get funny looks when I orderd gin Martinis or G&T (as opposed to vodka drinks). One waitress even remarked that it was an "old person's drink"! :r


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

totallytentative said:


> I don't know if there's been a change recently or if I'm just more comfortable ordering such things, but about 10+ years ago I used to get funny looks when I orderd gin Martinis or G&T (as opposed to vodka drinks). One waitress even remarked that it was an "old person's drink"! :r


Same here, they always look at me like... "you're 25 and ordering a gin and Tonic?????"


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

My wife drinks Gin & Tonics with extra lime. About 5-10 slices, then she mottles it in the drink. 
We were at a bar in Manhattan, and she was drinking away when a group of ladies asked what she was drinking. They each ended up ordering the same thing. Extra lime. Within an hour, everyone in the bar was drinking the same thing.
Just goes to show you how "lime doctoring" can be useful.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

s15driftking said:


> but i always find myself resorting back to Seagrams.


LOL When I was a kid we used to call Seagrams Gin "knotty head" because of the bottle and the fact that if you drank a half gallon or so you would wake up with knots on your head. :r


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> I wanted to make a thread to share with you my thoughts and ideas about pairing gin and tonic with cigars.


Super idea! Thanks! I love a G&T in the summer, but now I'll have to try it with a smoke in the winter :tu


----------



## Langod (Aug 8, 2008)

I've been drinking Gin and Tonics for years. One of the first drinks I started drinking regularly, now 20-odd years later it's still my go-to drink year round.

Also, I prefer my G&Ts with _lemon_..... Weird, yes. But oh so yummy.


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

this thread is making me thirsty.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for the insight guys, i love to hold discussions on things that we all love. I urge everyone to go heavy on the lime and enjoy with a maduro wrapper cigar.... i think you'll be fascinated like i was!!!


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

s15driftking said:


> Thanks for the insight guys, i love to hold discussions on things that we all love. I urge everyone to go heavy on the lime and enjoy with a maduro wrapper cigar.... i think you'll be fascinated like i was!!!


more power to you on your gin and lime juice choices (and even the diet tonic water), but for me, the tanqueray/canada dry tonic water combo, with a wedge of real lime is the way to go. in fact, this is my weekend go-to, hanging out in the yard, after a hard day's yard work. with a cigar, of course! for me, in the yard, it's usually a LFD chisel or JDN celebracion churchill. both stand up to the bite and bubbles of the TnT very well...

and yeah, i'm getting thirsty now too!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

HOLY CHIT, that LFD double ligero chisel is a HEATER! Wow, what a smoke!!!


----------



## BigCat (Sep 9, 2008)

thebiglebowski said:


> but for me, the tanqueray/canada dry tonic water combo, with a wedge of real lime is the way to go.


:tpd: And we are having warm weather in Michigan for probably the last time this year for the next couple days...I might have to mix one up and sit out on the porch when I get home.


----------



## Buddha024 (Jul 31, 2008)

I with the OP, not a Tanqeray fan. My favorite is definately Beefeater and Seagram's for budget purposes. My dad is in the business and he has turned me on to Iceberg gin. The vodka has been a favorite of the family for years and the gin is just as good. Also because of some freebies I've gotten, I've started uses Rose's Lime juice instead of fresh limes. It's just a lot easier and a very nice tangy taste.


:ss :w :ss


----------

